# sharpies and huns, montana



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

plannning a sharpie and hun hunt north of glendive montana first week of sept, any suggestion or advice where to go. figured i'd hit montana opener, then shoot prairie dogs in southern n.d. before the grouse opener in n.d. the second weekend in sept., i usually hunt grouse in n.d. north of medina. thanks for any info on montana.


----------

